# my new shotgun



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

picked up a bennelli super nova today, put a few practice rounds through it and i like it. my other shotgun is a weatherby over and under and i didnt want to get it all dinged up in the bush. this bennelli looks like it will take a pounding. what kind of shot does everyone use on yotes? i picked up some 3 1/2 BBB 's , will they work?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I use 000 or 0000 buck those bb's should do the job.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

I have used 0000 buck and I have also used the Hevi Shot Dead Coyote load both work had really good results with the Hevi Shot but it's a little cashy so I think when I'm out of the ones I have I will probably go back to buck shot but your BB's should work good too I would think.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

I think you will be happy with the benelli. There are a lot of great shotguns out there and I feel that is one. I shoot #4 buck, Winchester makes a 3 1/2 thats good coyote loads, also, i like using #4 turkey load, maybe a little better. The range is great.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

I killed a pigeon with it this morning. First blood is a wonderfull thing.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I use #4 turkey loads in a 3". I've heard nothing but great things about the benelli's . Sounds like fun. Good luck !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very nice, BB's are perfect!


----------

